# People making ridiculous claims about their grades



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

I hate it when I read posts about people who claim they got straight A's in college, worked nearly full time, had a siginficant other and were a part of an extracurricular activitiy and then say some **** about people not having an excuse to do well in school. **** these people. I'm sure they're lying. If they're not, then they ahve to be some sort of genius with an IQ of 180 or some ****. Either way these people piss me off.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

I hate that too. Plus I don't believe in killing myself for this stuff. I'm not even a career oriented person. I'm good with a good paying job so all this "I went to school, worked three full time jobs, with six kids" stuff is not for me.


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

I don't think those claims are ridiculous. College is pretty easy with minimal effort as long as you actually pay attention and try. I don't really understand how people get poor grades.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Shameful said:


> I don't think those claims are ridiculous. College is pretty easy with minimal effort as long as you actually pay attention and try. I don't really understand how people get poor grades.


lol no. That only works in high school or community college. If you're going to a 4 year university you have to put some time in to do well. Unless of course, you're a genius or have a super memory.

I'm curious as to what you're majoring in as well as what school you go to that you can do well by just paying attention in class and not studying beyond that.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Shameful said:


> I don't think those claims are ridiculous. College is pretty easy with minimal effort as long as you actually pay attention and try. I don't really understand how people get poor grades.


I can't believe there are actually people that think this. Let me guess, you were/are a straight A student and think just because you do well, everyone else should as well. It does not work like that, some students are naturally better than others.


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

apx24 said:


> I can't believe there are actually people that think this. Let me guess, you were/are a straight A student and think just because you do well, everyone else should as well. It does not work like that, some students are naturally better than others.


I cannot understand what would make school difficult aside from an actual learning disability, or not putting in effort.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Shameful said:


> I cannot understand what would make school difficult aside from an actual learning disability, or not putting in effort.


Lol no offence but you are ridiculously naive. 
If you really think that effort is all you need, then I feel sorry for you. I just hope you don't run into any troubles with your studies.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

apx24 said:


> Lol no offence but you are ridiculously naive.
> If you really think that effort is all you need, then I feel sorry for you. I just hope you don't run into any troubles with your studies.


This. Shameful probably majors in something like sociology. If that's not the case and shameful majors in something difficult then he or she is probably extremely gifted.


----------



## Brandeezy (Dec 23, 2009)

How about bragging about having 2 jobs, a car, a house and goes to school full-time while getting straight A's


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Brandeezy said:


> How about bragging about having 2 jobs, a car, a house and goes to school full-time while getting straight A's


^ yesss


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Brandeezy said:


> How about bragging about having 2 jobs, a car, a house and goes to school full-time while getting straight A's


You know someone who does that?

He or she is definitely either lying or has an IQ of 190 and only shows up to to class to take the exam.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Shameful said:


> I cannot understand what would make school difficult aside from an actual learning disability, or not putting in effort.


I tried very hard and still did below average on my degree... About 70% of students dropped out completely/switched degree or retook a year as well.


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I tried very hard and still did below average on my degree... About 70% of students dropped out completely/switched degree or retook a year as well.


70% is incredibly high, I don't think even medical schools have even close to that high a dropout rate, do you think there was a problem with your school or the way your courses were taught?


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

Shameful said:


> I don't think those claims are ridiculous. College is pretty easy with minimal effort as long as you actually pay attention and try. I don't really understand how people get poor grades.


Did you major in culinary arts or something? Some majors like engineering, computer science, etc. Require a lot of effort and hours of study.


----------



## DocHalladay (Jan 19, 2013)

Shameful said:


> I don't think those claims are ridiculous. College is pretty easy with minimal effort as long as you actually pay attention and try. I don't really understand how people get poor grades.


so are you a art or philosophy major ?

Any subject of study that pertains to any of the STEM areas or business(IT, finance and accounting only) requires WAY more than minimal effort and is far from pretty easy IF you want to get As AND your past 2nd year.

First two years were easy though, I got As without really trying and had a social life, played video games study 3-4 days before the exams and aced them. But once your in 3rd year AND you have a full course load, it gets insane.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Yea idk. I've never heard anyone say that. I have none of those things.


----------



## pork (Sep 4, 2011)

It depends on your major and the coursework required of you. I'm sure it's possible for people pursuing a liberal arts degree to get away with straight A's, a full time job, and social responsibilities.


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

I used to be that person in high school, well minus the relationship and clubs bit. I'd get A's on all my tests and projects without trying, save all my homework for lunch and during other classes the day it was due, and spend all my time at home playing video games or something. I don't think I really bragged about it, though.

Well, that all changed now that I'm at college. I wouldn't go so far as to say it's impossible, but I don't know anyone who does it, either.

I wouldn't hate people for bragging a little if they do well in school, though. As someone who used to do really well in terms of grades in middle and high school, I think it would have done wonders for my self-esteem if this was acknowledged more at the time. I mean, people who win football games don't have to be ashamed about doing well, why should people who get good grades? I remember lying to people who asked me about my grades, saying I did much worse than I actually did, to avoid being seen as that person. I felt really self-conscious about the whole thing, precisely to avoid being the person you described, meanwhile having almost no self-esteem and feeling that I wasn't good at anything.



Shameful said:


> I cannot understand what would make school difficult aside from an actual learning disability, or not putting in effort.


Really? Your school must have been too easy for you. There are topics and courses that are just plain difficult. Why don't you enroll in some analysis course at MIT and get back to me about how school is always easy if you put in the effort?


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I don't understand why people like that would even frequent this site in the first place if they have all of that. There's nothing wrong with posting about your accomplishments, but putting other people down who lack those things is another thing. We really do not need this place becoming Facebook 2.0.


----------



## peachypeach (Oct 9, 2014)

yes yes arrogance was never hot, but intelligence was wonderful.


----------



## peachypeach (Oct 9, 2014)

apx24 said:


> Lol no offence but you are ridiculously naive.
> If you really think that effort is all you need, then I feel sorry for you. I just hope you don't run into any troubles with your studies.


i hate when people feel sorry for others. over something trivial.


----------



## vania31415 (Aug 30, 2014)

There are some units where paying attention is enough to do well, but I think it's very rare that throughout your whole course/degree all your units will be like this. I'm coming to the end of a 3 year degree (major in biochemistry) and doing 4 subjects per semester I only ever had 1 subject that I could do well in with minimal study. Everything else I put so much effort into and did average/slightly-above average.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

peachypeach said:


> i hate when people feel sorry for others. over something trivial.


Isn't 99.8% of what we complain about on this website trivial, though?


----------



## peachypeach (Oct 9, 2014)

Raeden said:


> Isn't 99.8% of what we complain about on this website trivial, though?


yeah, but some people make the trivial into crumbs lol.


----------



## allthatsparkles (Mar 1, 2013)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> I hate it when I read posts about people who claim they got straight A's in college, worked nearly full time, had a siginficant other and were a part of an extracurricular activitiy and then say some **** about people not having an excuse to do well in school. **** these people. *I'm sure they're lying.* If they're not, then they ahve to be some sort of genius with an IQ of 180 or some ****. Either way these people piss me off.


Why do you think they are lying, or are secretly geniuses? It's possible that they are simply working very, very hard to maintain their grades, while juggling other commitments and responsibilities.

My old roommate was like this, and while it might have seemed effortless to other people around her, I could see that she really worked her butt off during college to keep things together. It didn't come naturally to her -- I saw her meeting with professors all of the time for extra help, forming study groups, buying supplemental materials to help her study, schedule study time for finals waaaay in advance. She definitely put in a lot of effort to get her work done.

I suppose some people could exaggerate their grades to seem impressive but in the end, it's pointless because it's easy enough to tell whether it's truth when they graduate with honors (or don't), land an impressive job (or don't), or get accepted to a prestigious grad school (or don't).


----------

